# What is your favorite MAC MSF?



## candyyumyum (Jan 4, 2013)

Hi. I'm a reader but I never post.  So, what is your favorite MAC MSF?


----------



## BluEyeDoc (Jan 4, 2013)

I love Soft and Gentle - it's so easy to wear everyday.  I also love Lightyear from Heavenly Creatures.


----------



## gildedangel (Jan 5, 2013)

Petticoat is probably my favorite, but I also love Stereo Rose and Soft and Gentle.


----------



## liba (Jan 7, 2013)

Semi Precious Pearl, probably, just because it gets the most use, but I adore Semi Precious Crystal Pink & Goldstone. Also love Star Wonder!


----------



## andabri (Jan 7, 2013)

Lightyear! So beautiful and glowy


----------



## VampyCouture (Jan 7, 2013)

It has to be between the Extra Dimension ones and Earthshine!


----------



## Yazmin (Jan 7, 2013)

VampyCouture said:


> It has to be between the Extra Dimension ones and Earthshine!


  I haven't warmed up to Earthshine yet. I don't think it works as a highlighter for me, so I need to try it as a blush. How do you apply it?


----------



## VampyCouture (Jan 7, 2013)

Yazmin said:


> I haven't warmed up to Earthshine yet. I don't think it works as a highlighter for me, so I need to try it as a blush. How do you apply it?


	I don't think it works for me only as a highlighter either. I apply it as a blush, but it ends up being a great highlight as well (I don't use another highlighter with that), due to the added shimmer already in the product. I'll apply it with a Mac 188, RT stippling brush or the 109 since those are small and pick up quite a lot of product. I actually haven't used it as much this winter as I have during the summer and fall when I got it since it's a tad too bronzey and I prefer more of a berry glow in the winter if that makes sense lol


----------



## PrettyKitty (Jan 9, 2013)

Stereo Rose! Shimpagne is quite pretty too!


----------



## ForeverJenn (Jan 9, 2013)

I love soft and gentle but I also love superb EDSF equally.. It's a tie


----------



## Genn (Jan 10, 2013)

Whisper of Gilt is my favorite.


----------



## TheLadyDanger (Jan 10, 2013)

Whisper of Gilt, Superb and Stereo Rose. I don't know own many, but these have worked wonders! Also, I've used Young Venus as a highlight -- GORGEOUS!


----------



## sayah (Jan 11, 2013)

Blonde!


----------



## stefala (Jan 14, 2013)

Whisper of Gilt is my absolute favorite highlight!


----------



## martiangurll (Jan 15, 2013)

blush--Northern Lights
  	highlighter--Beigescapeade
  	all over complexion enhancer--perfect topping
  	bronzer--earthshine
  	EDSF--WoG


----------



## BebeBellaBella (Jan 24, 2013)

Stereo rose! Im NW25 and something about it makes me glow


----------



## Spanky (Feb 16, 2013)

Superb! I can't wait to see what MAC has in store for us in the Extra Dimension 2013!!! Uh, ED blushes, I could cry!


----------



## SNJx (Feb 16, 2013)

I'm NC15 and I love Blonde MSF, the lighter strips are nice as just a normal highlight, but if you use the darker colours it doubles as a blush too on my skin tone


----------



## carmiebell (Feb 17, 2013)

Yazmin said:


> I haven't warmed up to Earthshine yet. I don't think it works as a highlighter for me, so I need to try it as a blush. How do you apply it?


   Earthshine is one of those strange mixes of colour that is kind of hard to work with but just oh so beautiful. Works really well on skin with a bit of tanned yellow/olive tones.


----------



## bklynbarbie (Feb 19, 2013)

Stereo Rose! Love it!


----------



## bklynbarbie (Feb 19, 2013)

Sorry first time posting and it went through double I don't know how to delete it lol!


----------



## Kinakins (Feb 20, 2013)

Lightscapade and Petticoat c:


----------



## nmurray880 (Jan 8, 2014)

Stereo rose and superb


----------



## Elba (Jan 9, 2014)

Rio! It' the perfect blush/bronzer hybrid on me :eyelove: I also have Stereo Rose, Lightscapade, Blonde and Readhead, but if I could keep only one, it would be Rio.


----------



## Naynadine (Jan 9, 2014)

Lightscapade and Stereo Rose! I have quite a few, but I barely reach for the others. Adored is nice as well. My least favorites are Rose Quartz, By Candlelight and Lust.


----------



## Rebellefleur (Jan 9, 2014)

my most used atm is lightscapade 
  my faves are the pinkier toned msfs though, blonde, petticoat (probably my most fave), redhead and starwonder


----------



## lexielex (Jan 10, 2014)

Porcelain Pink and Comfort!!!! Comfort gets everyday use.


----------



## Debbs (Jan 10, 2014)

I don't wear my MSFs as often as I ought to but I tend to grab So Ceylon, Double Definition and Brunette a lot . I can see Magnetic Attraction being used a lot now too as it is subtle and daytime appropriate. I know that  I love most of my MSFs but I tend to admire them versus using them. Its so hard to choose as others are running across my mind. Its like asking a mom to chose her favorite child. Give me all the MSFs, lol


----------



## Yazmin (Jan 10, 2014)

Magnetic Appeal has moved to the top of my list of faves, followed by Rio.


----------



## afulton (Jan 11, 2014)

lexielex said:


> Porcelain Pink and Comfort!!!! Comfort gets everyday use.


  How do you use Comfort?  I've had this for years but use it seldom.


----------



## afulton (Jan 11, 2014)

Debbs said:


> to chose her favorite child. Give me all the MSFs, lol


  Hi Debbs!  

  Please share how you wear So Ceylon.  I need some ideas for this one.  Thank you


----------



## lexielex (Jan 11, 2014)

afulton said:


> How do you use Comfort?  I've had this for years but use it seldom.


Porcelain Pink and Comfort!!!! Comfort gets everyday use.everyday highlighter its perfect really gives me a subtle glow.


----------



## afulton (Jan 11, 2014)

lexielex said:


> Porcelain Pink and Comfort!!!! Comfort gets everyday use.everyday highlighter its perfect really gives me a subtle glow.


  Thank you...I am going to give Comfort another try.


----------



## xsparrow (Jan 12, 2014)

Stereo Rose and Lightyear! I have the biggest seller's regret that I sold both away last year! Love love MAC's MSF to bits!


----------



## allthingsglam (Jan 12, 2014)

this is a hard one but I'm going to say adored runner up would be starwonder


----------



## matchachoco (Jan 13, 2014)

I'm a little paler than NW15, and my all time favorite is By Candlelight. I'm always hunting for dupes or checking for a rerelease (rererelease?) because mine is all gone...


----------



## TwistedFaith (Jan 18, 2014)

Magnetic Appeal is now my fave, I love it! I also love Warmed.


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Jan 18, 2014)

So Ceylon, Stereo Rose, Cheeky Bronze, By Candlelight, Gold Deposit and Soft & Gentle MSFs are my favorites of all time. Recently I have been loving Scene to be Seen MSF from Divine Night collection and it's so amazing!


----------



## liba (Jan 20, 2014)

liba said:


> Semi Precious Pearl, probably, just because it gets the most use, but I adore Semi Precious Crystal Pink & Goldstone. Also love Star Wonder!


  ^^^^I wrote this about a year ago, but 2013 was seriously the year where MSFs went next level amazing. I still love SP Crystal Pink and SP Pearl, but Centre of Attention has shot to the top of my most used list, by miles. I use it at least a couple of times a week, without fail.

  Rio, StbS and Adored are beyond beautiful too. When spring really kicks in, I am going to bust out Adored in a huge way. Then I'll segue into Rio and by the end of summer, it will be all about StbS and Goldstone again. CoA and SP Pearl will just get regular use, no matter the time of the year.

  I wonder what new MSFs MAC will come up with this year, because it's going to be hard to top the amazing ones that came out in 2013.


----------



## AutumnMoon (Jan 20, 2014)

I find myself using Porcelian Pink and Light Flush a lot. But I really like Pearlmatte Skin Finishes. I love Sunday Afternnon (Vera) and Veronica's Blush. Those two are forever in my bag.


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jan 20, 2014)

My favs are soft and gentle, Porcelain pink and lightscapade  I do have some I still haven't used in my stash


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jan 20, 2014)

AutumnMoon said:


> I find myself using Porcelian Pink and Light Flush a lot. But I really like Pearlmatte Skin Finishes. I love Sunday Afternnon (Vera) and Veronica's Blush. Those two are forever in my bag.


 I haven't used my light flush yet


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jan 20, 2014)

gildedangel said:


> Petticoat is probably my favorite, but I also love Stereo Rose and Soft and Gentle.


 petticoat is a good one I forgot too .. Good one


----------



## AutumnMoon (Jan 20, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I haven't used my light flush yet


  It's very pretty. A very nice blush for us paler-than-death girls.


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 21, 2014)

I'm really loving Rio right now, can't believe I almost passed it up!


----------



## knics33 (Feb 17, 2014)

Soft and Gentle and Lightscapade


----------



## Rebellefleur (Feb 17, 2014)

AutumnMoon said:


> It's very pretty. A very nice blush for us paler-than-death girls.


  I really should use mine, ive had it forever, its just one of those colors I cant decide if it works better as a blush, ontop of a blush or a highlight, although its a tad too pink to be a nice highlight


----------



## lxvefool (Feb 22, 2014)

Glorify is my favourite!


----------



## mimi0523 (Feb 22, 2014)

Northern Lights is my favorite. I had two, one got lost and the other was smashed to bits in a move   Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Merekat703 (May 19, 2014)

I love blonde and lust


----------



## Princesa Livia (Jun 1, 2014)

I adore *Blonde*, *Stereo Rose* (the second release, not the latest one!) and *By Candlelight*. So pretty on the skin and to look at


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 1, 2014)

*Lust *





 I love it, use it as a highlighter/powder/blush.


----------



## allthingsglam (Jun 1, 2014)

Adorned


----------



## ma146rina (Jun 1, 2014)

Rio and Stereo Rose 2


----------



## tiera720 (Jun 3, 2014)

Cheeky Bronze and Whisper of Gilt


----------



## Princesa Livia (Jun 4, 2014)

tiera720 said:


> Cheeky Bronze and Whisper of Gilt


Can't wait to pick up *Cheeky Bronze* once it pops up in my local *MAC *store!


----------



## ladyjamire (Jun 12, 2014)

Lightscapade,  Porcelain Pink and Stereo rose. Are the extra dimension skin finishes a type of mineralize skin finish? i always get confused by that


----------



## makeupmaiiden (Jun 13, 2014)

I only have lightscapade (as of now) but I like it because I can use it for so much  -all over powder -highlighter -body shimmer


----------



## Maris Crane (Jun 17, 2014)

Blonde


----------



## Veeology (Jun 18, 2014)

Magnetic Appeal is my favorite.


----------



## DarylandCarole (Jun 21, 2014)

Porcelain Pink, which is an old one.


----------



## naayla2012 (Aug 9, 2014)

Soft and gentle


----------



## smileyt06 (Aug 9, 2014)

gold deposit and warm blend


----------



## lilybettie (Aug 10, 2014)

I'm very pale so I love lightscapade as my everyday highlighter!


----------



## mimi0701 (Aug 13, 2014)

Adored and Porcelain Pink


----------



## ebmadeup (Aug 13, 2014)

Would say WOG but I also need to venture out and use others!


----------



## knoedl (Aug 16, 2014)

perfect topping


----------



## swiftie1213 (Aug 16, 2014)

adored is my favorite


----------



## nicolaxo (Aug 17, 2014)

I would say Lightscapade and then Adored, and for an EDSF it would be Definitely Defined.


----------



## soulsista19 (Aug 17, 2014)

I only have a few but I love Superb and Gold Deposit is on my list


----------



## NikkiPeeps (Aug 19, 2014)

Porcelain Pink and the newer version of Stereo Rose


----------



## ebmadeup (Aug 19, 2014)

What brush do you all use to apply your MSF?


----------



## nicolaxo (Aug 20, 2014)

ebmadeup said:


> What brush do you all use to apply your MSF?


  I like to use a mac 159 brush


----------



## Gazou (Aug 20, 2014)

My fave is Stéréo rose


----------



## MacGirl828 (Aug 20, 2014)

Gold Deposit! I dont leave the house without it lol


----------



## ebmadeup (Aug 20, 2014)

nicolaxo said:


> I like to use a mac 159 brush


  I haven't tried that brush with it! Thanks!


----------



## je13h (Aug 21, 2014)

my fav is so ceylon. thats an old one. perm one soft and gentle!


----------



## bria2preshus (Aug 21, 2014)

Gold Deposit


----------



## jillywojo (Aug 21, 2014)

My favorite is the extra dimension in fairly precious. So pretty!


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 21, 2014)

ebmadeup said:


> What brush do you all use to apply your MSF?


  The 159 brush!


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 21, 2014)

I'm pretty torn on my fav MSF, it'd either be Gold Deposit or Cheeky Bronze. I also really like Adored.


----------



## spitfire (Aug 26, 2014)

I just love Refined, the texture is so smooth and the colour is great as a blush for my pale skin


----------



## Gazou (Aug 28, 2014)

My fave is Rio..it's not frosty!


----------



## Tierra Sade (Aug 28, 2014)

MAGNETIC APPEAL!!!! I can't get enough of it


----------



## BuickMackane (Aug 28, 2014)

Beigescapade 

  Closely followed by Perfect Topping 2.0.

  I have a soft spot for repromotes gone wonky


----------



## AndersenDmz (Sep 2, 2014)

Center Of Attention


----------



## everhip (Sep 3, 2014)

Lightscapade is my most favorite


----------



## potophan (Sep 3, 2014)

Perfect topping ️️️️


----------



## potophan (Sep 3, 2014)

BuickMackane said:


> Beigescapade   Closely followed by Perfect Topping 2.0.  I have a soft spot for repromotes gone wonky


  I love perfect topping 2.0 ️️


----------



## rerubi (Sep 4, 2014)

Soft and gentle


----------



## Klochette (Sep 8, 2014)

Fairly precious !


----------



## Lilow (Sep 11, 2014)

Porcelain pink


----------



## ouertatani (Sep 11, 2014)

Lightyear is my all-time fave, so unique. Stereo rose and cheeky bronze are also gorgeous


----------



## becky123 (Sep 11, 2014)

Whisper of gilt


----------



## beautymarked70 (Sep 12, 2014)

I Love Petticoat !!

  Petticoat is very pretty


----------



## Allyson Radke (Sep 13, 2014)

Whisper of Guilt & Perfect topping !


----------



## lauramakeup23 (Sep 13, 2014)

Definitely Defined


----------



## kaitlynxo (Sep 13, 2014)

Lighscapade, Stero Rose, Superb


----------



## Jessylovesglow (Sep 17, 2014)

My favorite is Whisper of gilt


----------



## style-addict (Sep 20, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *Jessylovesglow* 



My favorite is Whisper of gilt



  I hope the rumours of Whisper of Guilt coming back are true. I NEED this.


----------



## My-perfume (Sep 21, 2014)

Lightyear ! So glowy on my pale skin, and so beautiful reflects


----------



## lulla (Sep 21, 2014)

My fave is petticoat. It's also the first item I ever got from mac


----------



## Sabri (Sep 22, 2014)

I love the Extra Dimension MSF in Shape the Future


----------



## Sabri (Sep 23, 2014)

Light Year and soft&gentle are my other favs


----------



## GlamourDaze87 (Sep 24, 2014)

I love Light Year and Stereo Rose


----------



## Leiyah0I8 (Sep 24, 2014)

- Perfect Topping !


----------



## PixieDancer (Sep 24, 2014)

Light Year MSF, So Ceylon MSF, Redhead MSF, and Definitely Defined EDSF


----------



## lolalynn (Sep 25, 2014)

I really loved the Heavenly Creatures collection MSFs


----------



## nadiaiman (Sep 27, 2014)

Soft and gentle...cheeky bronze soo in love


----------



## asate (Sep 27, 2014)

Metal rock, brunette and earthshine !!!


----------



## asate (Sep 27, 2014)

And also glorify   Why mac doesn't repromote this one ??


----------



## ladya (Sep 27, 2014)

Porcelain pink is one of the all time favorites! Although I haven't reached for it in a while, it's the only one I have ever gone through.


----------



## DarylandCarole (Sep 29, 2014)

ladya said:


> Porcelain pink is one of the all time favorites! Although I haven't reached for it in a while, it's the only one I have ever gone through.


  Same here! I wS glad to get a reprinted of it last year.


----------



## ksweitzer777 (Sep 30, 2014)

Stereo rose


----------



## Leiyah0I8 (Oct 7, 2014)

My favorite MSF, the one I use EVERY DAY is the limited edition Perfect Topping of the Fantasy of Flowers collection. She is absolutely perfect.


----------



## CaseyC (Oct 9, 2014)

I have several that I reach for  Refresh from osbourne collection great bronzer on me (nw20) Srmi precious pearl for an all over glow Goldspill for sexy a summer skin  Petticoat for a pretty pink cheek


----------



## spitfire (Nov 12, 2014)

Petticoat and Scene To Be Seen


----------



## ddglitter06 (Nov 22, 2014)

I love almost all the msf's but Lightscapade is my most used......I use it as a finishing powder. Works beautifully on my nc25 skin!


----------



## khendry81 (Nov 29, 2014)

LIGHTYEAR hands down. I have 3 BNIB backups--I'm not even playing with mac and that discontinued nonsense


----------



## Thia Winter (Nov 29, 2014)

Blonde


----------



## arsenalgirl (Nov 30, 2014)

Soft and gentle but it's the only one I own! I want lightscapade next


----------



## katerina91 (Dec 4, 2014)

My favourite MSF is Perfect topping (LE).


----------



## Laylay (Dec 4, 2014)

I have perfect topping too but the color seems to not show on me when I use a small stippling brush.. I use it all over and for just a highlight too. What brush do you use and what do you use it for?


----------



## NotteRequiem (Dec 4, 2014)

For me it's a toss between Lightscapade, Stereo Rose, and New Vegas.

  Too pretty!


----------



## Jennifae (Dec 9, 2014)

MSF: By Candlelight and Stereo Rose

  EDSF: Superb and Whisper of Gilt


----------



## NotteRequiem (Dec 10, 2014)

jennifae said:


> MSF: By Candlelight and Stereo Rose
> 
> EDSF: Superb and Whisper of Gilt


  I really wish I hadn't passed on By Candlelight when it first came out. Arghhhh. That's something I regret very much. :'(


----------



## Jennifae (Dec 10, 2014)

NotteRequiem said:


> I really wish I hadn't passed on By Candlelight when it first came out. Arghhhh. That's something I regret very much. :'(


  Try the Clearance Bin.  That's how I got mine.


----------



## Renemacaddict (Dec 23, 2014)

Anyway, my favourite MSF is Fairly Precious & Magnetic Appeal 

  Edited by mod: Please note that it is against the Specktra.net forum rules to engage in selling outside of the Clearance Bin.


----------



## bonvivant (Dec 28, 2014)

Lightscapade!


----------



## liquidsirenhoney (Dec 28, 2014)

Petticoat it was the first I backed up and first I hit pan on.


----------



## diegodior (Dec 28, 2014)

Superb is one of my favs aswell as soft and gentle


----------



## Nora Hansoulle (Feb 10, 2015)

Lightscapade 
  Perfect topping


----------



## kbadams (Feb 15, 2015)

I only have a couple, but I really like blonde.


----------



## gina12345 (Feb 15, 2015)

I could not pick just one but the ones I use the most are : Center of the Universe, Cheeky Bronze, Warmed &
  sometimes Gold Deposit (on a good skin day LOL). I use a flat foundation brush to place it on the cheekbones
  to control the fallout, especially with Gold Deposit.


----------



## Tropchic (Apr 22, 2015)

Soft and Gentle is my jam too


----------



## Yazmin (Apr 22, 2015)

My subtle favorite is Magnetic Appeal.

  My POW! favorite is WoG.


----------



## gemmel06 (May 1, 2015)

Petticoat


----------



## makeupmaven718 (Jun 15, 2015)

By candlelight(perfect topping and blonde too)


----------



## xandraxelestine (Oct 9, 2015)

Whisper of guilt, gold deposits and lightscapade


----------



## Jayjayy (Oct 9, 2015)

Shape the Future!!! Freaking gorgeous! Superb is my second most used...it's very unique in my collection.


----------



## AnitaK (Oct 12, 2015)

The only one I own is Soft and Gentle but I love it and use it to do all of my highlighting. eventually I will pick up a couple more MSF. I am looking forward to picking up a couple EDSFs as well


----------



## geeko (Oct 16, 2015)

Soft and gentle ..

  Used to be lightscapade but then i realized that soft and gentle gives a nicer glow. So it's soft and gentle for me now


----------

